# New Domain for Matthew Whittaker / Emily Fogarty Photography



## enigMATTic122 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey everybody,

I just wanted to let everybody know that I have a new domain and hosting for my site.

It can now be found at www.mephoto.org

Thanks.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 18, 2004)

Fogarty? Thats so close to my second name


----------

